# No Catch



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been trying to get some ***** as pest control. I'm using cage traps. First I poked holes in egges and set them in the backs of the traps and they were getting stolen without anything getting caught. Then I used apples and those were getting stolen too. I put marshmallows in it last night and got nothing and they weren't stolen. The guy I'm trapping for thinks it might be a weasle, but I'm not sure. Do any of you know what it might be, or what I can do? I live in northeast Nebraska if this makes a difference.


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

it sounds like it could be a weasle or maybe even a squirrel i've had squirells steal some wierd bait from before until eventually they get caught but thats what my guess would be.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

do you know what to do to catch a weasle in a cage trap or is it just luck


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

make a weasle box.  You could make it a bit more difficult for them to get at. tie your bait down so they have to work at it a bit more. Also check to see the pan tention isn't to much, you can make it into a hair trigger if the trap allows. Squirrels wouldn't like the egg so you can rule that out, but you never know. :lol:

xdeano


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd check the traps 1st thing & be sure they're operating smoothly & releasing the door easily. Check for burrs on the parts from manufacturing, and the rods are straight & pivoting freely.

Then I'd take some hardware cloth or cagewire & make some small baitholders to wire into the back of the cages. This will make 'em "work" alittle harder for the bait & increase the chance of tripping the trap (**** can be pretty smart at times). When setting a barn, if there's hay in it I'll spread alittle in the bottom of the trap. If you're attempting to remove '****, I wouldn't worry about baiting for anything other than that.

Smitty


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

The traps are all fine because I caught a woodchuck a few days back. I tried to "make em work" by taking a baby food jar and poking holes in the top and feeding wire through and wiring it to the back with the egg in the jar, but thats been in one of them for a while and didnt get anything. Would making a little "box" out of some plastic mesh work a little better, I have Little Giant traps, so the rod that goes from the trigger pan goes through a loop at the end so I'll set it just on the edge of the loop so just a little push will get them. Thanks guys, I'll let you know what happens. :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

finally got something, i set the rod that holds the door open so if it would push the trigger a 10th of an inch hed be caught and i got a **** and a possum this morning


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well that's good that you got something. One thing I'd keep in mind is that ***** can be smart, falconryman lost a few ducks to ***** a couple weeks ago. They reached right through their cage and decapitated the ducks. They might be doing the same thing with your eggs :huh:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont think so because there was no shell in the one trap, and the other had the shell split open on the other side of the trigger


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i just got another ****, it was ugly and maybe sick, this morning i checked my traps and they were empty but they still had the bait in them, then this afternoon my brother asked me if i checked my trap cuase there was a **** in it, i thought he was buls***ing me but there was so it must have been wandering around in the middle of the day, ????


----------

